# Replacement of side mirrors



## tyhol77 (Mar 3, 2015)

My girlfriend hit something with her passenger side mirror and I am having difficulty finding a step by step replacement process. If yall have the time, do you mind sharing this basic knowledge with me? Much appreciated in advance (I'm clearly not a car guy but like saving 400 dollars using a simple aftermarket black vs 500 dollars to match the car color....)


----------

